
The Ultimate Guide to Using Visual Studio on a Mac - sconxu
https://stormpath.com/blog/ultimate-guide-to-using-visual-studio-on-a-mac/
======
Someone1234
That's a pretty good guide.

Visual Studio gets a lot of guff for being laggy and resource intensive. But
in my experience if you run Visual Studio out of the box it is pretty
responsive, it is only after you add extensions (particularly Resharper) that
it starts to feel worse.

Although disabling Code Lens (which seems to have a few bugs anyway) can
definitely help if you want rock bottom resource usage. It is a wonderful
feature if you work in teams (or just want to look at a specific piece of
code's history).

